

New Pay-later Gift Cards to Cut $10 Billion of Waste - baradoy
http://blog.kiind.me/new-pay-later-gift-cards-cut-10billion-of-waste/#skip

======
chockablock
link is dead, but idea sounds interesting. Did you mean:
[http://blog.kiind.me/wasted-gifts-or-gifts-without-
waste/](http://blog.kiind.me/wasted-gifts-or-gifts-without-waste/)

~~~
baradoy
It's live now. Sorry, I put the publish date a couple hours ahead.

